# NVIDIA Probs!!! (again)

## schally

...Noob alert...

Hi ich bins mal wieder... ich hab letztens alle eure befehle befolgt bin aber trotzdem nicht zu einem ergebniss gekommen, also bitte ich noch einmal um Hilfe !! 

Warum ich nicht weiter nachgefragt habe ? 

sry hab leider keine zeit gehabt! 

so...

zur Situation: 

ich hab einen 2.6.5 Kernel und hab nvidia-kernel & glx gemerged...

zuerst ging der Bildschirm out of range und jetzt sagt er das die version des nvidia-treibers nicht mit der xfree-version übereinstimmt! 

Ich hab absolut keine ahnung was noch falsch sein könnte hier ist mein log file:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 18 May 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Jun  7 19:35:48 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "AGP"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen AGP" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "MyMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1043,80e2 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:2: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,8080 rev 51 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 149c,139a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,2000 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0251 card 1043,800f rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd75fffff (0x1600000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7700000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400] rev 162, Mem @ 0xd6000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7800000/19, BIOS @ 0xd77e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

und mein XF86Config-File: 

```

##########################################################################

# Sample XF86Config file for NVIDIA XFree86 drivers.

#

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

#

# Be sure to replace the monitor values with correct values for your

# monitor!

##########################################################################

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Server flags section.

##########################################################################

Section "ServerFlags"

    # Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

    # received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

    # provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

    #NoTrapSignals

    # Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

    # This allows clients to receive this key event.

    #DontZap

    # Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

    # sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

    #DontZoom

    # This  allows  the  server  to start up even if the

    # mouse device can't be opened/initialised.

    AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Input devices

##########################################################################

#

# Keyboard section

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver     "Keyboard"

    Option     "AutoRepeat"  "250 30"

    Option "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

#

# Pointer section

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Module section

##########################################################################

Section "Module"

#    Load        "dbe"

    # Load the glx module.

    Load   "glx"

 #   Load        "extmod"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Monitor section

##########################################################################

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MyMonitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh 50-90

   HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0 

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 

   

   

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Graphics device section(s)

##########################################################################

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    # update this with the PCI id of your card.  Consult the output

    # of the 'lspci' command.  The BusID is usually optional when

    # only using one graphics card.

#     BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Screen sections

##########################################################################

#

# screen section for an nvidia AGP card

#

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen AGP"

    Device      "NV AGP"

    Monitor     "MyMonitor"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

##########################################################################

# ServerLayout sections

# (invoke using the '-layout' option of 'startx'.

##########################################################################

#

# just one agp card

#

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "AGP"

    Screen      "Screen AGP"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Danke im voraus

With greetz schally   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tuam

Hm, ich hab Gentoo auch erst seit einem Monat, aber bei mir läufts inzwischen (Geforce 2 MX).

Prüfe doch einfach mal folgendes

- Das Modul "nvidia" ist geladen: lsmod, ggf. modprobe

- /usr/src/linux ist richtig gesetzt (jaja, Anfänger, ich weiß)

Mir hat auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169821&highlight=prepatched+nvidia weitergeholfen.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## schally

```

schally@localhost schally $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2072904  0

```

so sieht lsmod aus 

```

schally@localhost schally $ ls /usr/src/

linux  linux-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r2  linux-2.6.5  linux-2.6.5.tar.bz2  myconfig

schally@localhost schally $ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           20 Apr 28 18:12 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.5

schally@localhost schally $

```

und so der rest also alles paletti eigentlich oder ??

----------

## schally

```

root@localhost schally # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia already in kernel.

```

und das sieht auch ok aus...

----------

## tuam

Ja, Du hast definitiv nicht mein Problem   :Sad: 

Viel Glück trotzdem!

----------

## schally

Kann es eigentlich sein das der NVIDIA Treiber dran schuld ist weil eigentlich hat der nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx die richte Versions-nummer!! 

Wieso brauche ich eigentlich einen Treiber reicht der neuste Nvidia-kernel nicht aus ?? 

ich weiß blöde frage aber ich bin halt noch noob ! *g* 

und wenn wie könnte ich den Treiber wieder ausm system kicken ! 

mfg schally

----------

## Avatar1983

Das ist ein echt komischer Effekt. 

Deine XF86Config sieht gut aus, daran liegt wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx zusammen sind der Treiber. Welche Version von kernel und glx hast Du emerged? Bei mir lief 2.6.5 mit nvidia 1.0.5336 einwandfrei. Wen du accept keywords nicht auf ~x86 gesetzt hast, kanst Du mal versuchen mit 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

den allerneuesten nvidia Treiber zu emergen, vieleicht läufts dann.

Wen Du's wirklich nicht zum laufen bringst kannst du alternativ auch den open source nv Treiber benutzen, aber dann hast du keine 3d beschleunigung. Dazu musst du einfach nur in der XF86Config die Zeile 

Driver   "nvidia"

mit

Driver   "nv"

ersetzen.

----------

## schally

Das mit nv weiß ich... 

emerged hab ich die 4496 version oder so... 

ich werd das mit Accept_keywords mal ausprobieren...

danke im voraus

----------

## schally

prinzipiell gehts mir ja um die 3d-beschleunigung   :Confused: 

----------

## schally

wieso kann ich eigentlich keine neuen nvidia-kernel bzw. nvidia-glx  emergen da steht immer noch die alte version 4496 wenn ich nicht irre  :Confused: 

----------

## Torjin

es liegt eindeutig daran, dass du mit 4496 nur 2.4 Kernelunterstützung hast, da musst du dir wirklich den neuesten Treiber ziehen!

----------

## schally

das ist mir schon langsam auch klar nur wie kann ich die neusten treiber emergen... 

wenn ich ein emerge -s nvidia mache kommen immer noch die alten und den portage hab ich auch schon zigmal upgedated oder mach ich dabei etwas falsch

emerge-webrsync 

oder 

emerge sync

----------

## srichter

du kannst als unstable/testing markierte packages problemlos installieren, wenn du den ebuild direkt angibst:

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r3.ebuild

 oder mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

ansonsten den portage guide mal in ruhe lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## schally

erstmal schönen dank an Avatar jetzt bin ich schon einen schritt weiter das mit dem Allow_Keywords dingens hat voll hingehaun... 

jetzt hab ich aber ein neues problem nach dem nvidia teil schaltet sich der bildschirm aus und der pc reagiert auf nichts mehr als die resettaste... ich hab mir früher schon mal sagen lassen das sich dieser zustand out of range nennt und das die Frequenzen nicht stimmen allerdings glaub ich dass nicht weil ich die Frequenzen aus ner knoppix-booty übernommen habe.... 

irgendwelche ideen ??? 

hier noch mal meine jetzige XF86Config-File: 

```

##########################################################################

# Sample XF86Config file for NVIDIA XFree86 drivers.

#

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

#

# Be sure to replace the monitor values with correct values for your

# monitor!

##########################################################################

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Server flags section.

##########################################################################

Section "ServerFlags"

    # Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

    # received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

    # provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

    #NoTrapSignals

    # Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

    # This allows clients to receive this key event.

    #DontZap

    # Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

    # sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

    #DontZoom

    # This  allows  the  server  to start up even if the

    # mouse device can't be opened/initialised.

    AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Input devices

##########################################################################

#

# Keyboard section

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver     "Keyboard"

    Option     "AutoRepeat"  "250 30"

    Option "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

#

# Pointer section

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Module section

##########################################################################

Section "Module"

#    Load        "dbe"

    # Load the glx module.

    Load   "glx"

 #   Load        "extmod"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Monitor section

##########################################################################

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MyMonitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh 50-90

   HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0 

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 

   

   

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Graphics device section(s)

##########################################################################

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    # update this with the PCI id of your card.  Consult the output

    # of the 'lspci' command.  The BusID is usually optional when

    # only using one graphics card.

#     BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

##########################################################################

# Screen sections

##########################################################################

#

# screen section for an nvidia AGP card

#

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen AGP"

    Device      "NV AGP"

    Monitor     "MyMonitor"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x400"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

##########################################################################

# ServerLayout sections

# (invoke using the '-layout' option of 'startx'.

##########################################################################

#

# just one agp card

#

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "AGP"

    Screen      "Screen AGP"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

thanks im voraus !

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Was für einen Monitor hast du?

Du könntest mal versuchen,

 *Quote:*   

> HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0
> 
> VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0 

 

auf z.B.

 *Quote:*   

> HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0
> 
> VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0 

 

herunterzusetzen...

Aber wenn der PC GAR nicht mehr reagiert... Hmm..

KÖNNTE der AGP-GART sein...

Du kannst den AGPGART ja mal aus dem Kernel rausnehmen, und stattdessen

 *Quote:*   

> Option "NvAGP" "1"

 

in die "Device" Section einfügen...

Einfach mal beides ausprobieren (nacheinander)

----------

## schally

Ich hab diesen Bildschirm: 

http://www.videoseven.de/website/displays/de/produkte/archiv/monitore/n95s/details.htm

danke ich werd deine Tipps mal ausprobieren !

----------

## schally

wo find ich den den APGGART im make menuconfig ??

hab wohl nich genau hingesehen

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei einem 2.6.x Kernel zumindest unter

Device Drivers

  Character devices

    /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

(Ich musste auch erstmal wieder suchen  :Wink:   )

----------

## schally

hey jetzt funktionierts !!! Besten Dank an dich Maniac und an Avatar .... 

ich hab jetzt zwar 3d Unterstützung und meine Rädchen(glxgears) drehen sich mit 4000fps 

aber allerdings werden die hüpfenden symbole neben dem Mauszeiger - ich hoffe ich meint was ich meine - und die abgerundeten Ecken von den Fenstern nicht richtig dargestellt und wenn ich kde beende bleibt er hängen so wie früher beim hochstarten habt ihr eine ahnung was es da haben könnte ?! 

mit bestem dank

euer Schally

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Kein Problem...

War auch nur "aufgeschnapptes" Wissen  :Wink: 

Zum KDE: Da weiss ich jetzt dummerweise keine Lösung..

Aber falls mir was einfallen sollte, melde ich mich!

----------

## Avatar1983

Ok, gut das es geklappt hat. 

Mit dem KDE Problem weiß ich jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht weiter. Aber ich glaube nicht das es an den nvidia treibern liegt. Das klingt eher als ob die kde style engine nicht richtig funktioniert. Du könntest mal versuchen KDE zu reemergen. Sonst fällt mir jetzt auch nichts ein, sorry.

Avatar

----------

## schally

naja dass er sich jetzt nach dem herunterfahren "aufhängt" ist erst seitdem ich den Nvidia-Treiber zum laufen gebracht habe.... kde-reemerge werd ich ausprobieren !! 

herzlichen dank euer schally

----------

## schally

hat zu dem noch irgendwer eine idee ?!

greetz schally

----------

## madnet

Hallo. KDE Hat bei mir schon die merkwürdigsten Zicken gemacht. Hab deswegen schon Stunden an Compilierzeit in den Sand gesetzt. Die Lösung war dann viel zu einfach:

```
rm -Rf /tmp/* 
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...

----------

